# Looking for 2x LR Crusader



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,

My mate is looking for 2x Land Raider Crusader - on sprue or unpainted or primed or lighlty painted (not flooded).
He is offering money for those (PAYPAL to be more specific).

PM me if you have one/two spare.

cheers
daniellos


----------

